# Securing Earphones Whilst Running



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, so started running last week, and been my newly purchased MP3 player. I knew the standard earphones would be pants, so bought some "proper" in ear ones, as these are what I used to wear when at college (had various designs etc).

I only got a cheapo set TBH
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260713852175&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

So, my problem, when running, the cable kinda drops, and I can feel the wire/earphone pulling and it's REALLY annoying! Also, the right doesn't seem to stay in place/go as far into the ear (maybe my ear design lol).

These ones has one longer than the other to wrap around the back of the neck, which I have never had. Even even I had the "even" split ones, the wire would drop down, and this is possibly the issue causing the "tugging" on the ears! I pull the wire up so far, but after about 1-2minutes of running, it drops, and starts pulling again. Also, there's the issue of the right ear wanting to "bounce" out.

So, what do you suggest to keep them in place? Are there any clips that can be bought to clip to my shirt or anything? (I know one of my old sets that came with a phone had a clip on).

Also, is there a particular design/make that seems to fit in the ear better? I don't wanna spend a vast amount on a set of ear phones TBH.... Anything around the £10-£15 area would be fine.... Unless you can convince me otherwise lol

TIA

Mat

:thumb:


----------



## Cosmic_Andy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi I use sennheiser pmx80 about £15 from amazon I am happy with them


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've got some of these (mine are actually the older model but have a cable clip) for when I'm out on the mtb, they stay put even when plowing through the most rutted sections


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

do they pull/tug when running/cycling?


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Nope, clip the cable onto my collar so there is plenty of slack between the clip and earphones


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry, so you said lol

ever tried this design.... May be worth a try at only £10 or so


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

How about this?


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

try http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-MDR-EX71SLB-Fontopia-Headphones-Black/dp/B00008XYJL
I find them good. The cable splits in two so you can shorten to help with the weight of them pulling down. You can route the cable down your sleeve to an armband MP3 player which helps even more with them pulling out. Also have 3 different sized ear buds so you can change to suit your ears, even if one is bigger than the other. Good sound too and also come in white.


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

scrub that - looks like they no longer make them - must be a newer model out cos I paid no where near £30 (more like £15 or less)


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

personally wuda got some like these:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Panasonic..._HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item1c18e42740

they hook over your ears ok, although, as you already have a pair, do they not come with a clip on that you and clip to your shirt? i thought most did now-a-days?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

I run around 30 miles a week, have been through numerous styles of headphones & these are the best by far IMO

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9249862/Trail/searchtext>HEADPHONES.htm

waterproof too:thumb:


----------

